# possible pregnancy



## magicmommy (Jul 31, 2011)

have a doe i bought.she is wider than my other three milkers.i know this is no indication but i can see the wideness moving from side to side and sometimes disappear completely from a side.so is this normal ruman movement or a baby moving around?? this is my first herd of goats.never dealt with kidding before. :whatgoat:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
If she were pregnant the babies are only on the right side and her rumen is on her left side. So seeing movement from one side to the other is most likely rumen. If you put your hand on her right side and can feel movement there maybe kids.


----------



## magicmommy (Jul 31, 2011)

sounds good.i will check that in the morning at morning milking...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds good. Let us know!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

When was she last with a buck?
Can you get a photo of her body and rear end?
If you can see movement from babies...then there should be at least the start of an udder.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

is the rumen on the right or left sides? I thought it was on the right  and have been feeling "babies" on the left side of one of my does :ROFL: 

This of course referrs to the left and right side of the goat--not as you are looking at them?

Am I backwards??? lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When you look at the back of the goat...their left is your left, the rumen is on the left.
I feel for kid movement by placing my palm on the bottom of their belly, just in front of the udder and gently push inward low on the right side, I've felt kid flutters as early as the end of 3 months and some not til the middle to end of the 4th month.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ok! thanks!! I will try to feel for babies-both sides are pudgy


----------



## magicmommy (Jul 31, 2011)

i do not know when she was a buck last.i have only had her for a little over a month.but i will say this.if her ruman can push her sides out like i am seeing it is an amazing thing...as far as an udder,we are milking her.so she has a full udder every morning and evening.we bought her as a milker...


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well I am stumped over my goat too--no udder development yet but this summer (may) her right side pooched way out so I thought-that is her rumen. The left side was as flat as a pancake. Well now both sides are waaaaaay out there. The left side is more solidly full (if that makes sense). onder: hmmmmm I was feeling pretty sure she was preggo but realizing I am backwards on the rumen vs baby sides I am not sure. Maybe she is just a funky goat! LOL!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Goats can be pregnant and show very little udder development or you may never see or be able to feel movement. 

Magic if you are seeing kids move in there I might suggest letting her dry up. You want a doe to have a month or more off from milking prior to kidding.


----------



## magicmommy (Jul 31, 2011)

[attachment=1:3c5gsg40]sophie right side.jpg[/attachment:3c5gsg40]
this is the reason i am trying to determine.only want to dry off if i absolutly have to.have an infant using our goat milk.if i am short that means i have to use formula  so i have a few pics i will post...[attachment=0:3c5gsg40]sophie lookingdown.jpg[/attachment:3c5gsg40]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless you feel kid movement, it appears to me that she has a "sprung" belly....the belly ligaments are stretched with each pregnancy and they can look bigger due to not having the support. After a day of browsing they tend to look like balloons.

Try and get a pic of her "pooch"....the area under her tail, when a doe is pregnant, that area changes to be more relaxed looking.


----------



## magicmommy (Jul 31, 2011)

i don't know if i would call it kid movement,when you LAY not PUSH or PROD your hand on her right side it rolls around and goes away.much like my babies did when i was expecting...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

onder: Usually when I feel the kids it will be a roll then a kick. Movement exactly like a human kid intro. 

The reason you would want to dry her up is so the the new babies get colostrum. Do you have access to goat colostrum? If you do I guess you could use that as soon as the kids are born. 

If there are kids when they are born do you plan to let her raise them which would take some of the milk away from you. Or bottle raise them?


----------



## magicmommy (Jul 31, 2011)

i will be bottle raising them...we plan to breed our herd.but i plan to stagger my breeding so as not to have all my does dried off at once.i know i need to dry her off if she is expecting.but don't want to do it if not needed.this is why i am trying to make a determination.she was not suppose to be bred when we bought her...would be nice if there was a pee test for goats,lol...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can always call a vet and have her sonogrammed....Biotracking also has a blood test and there is a urine test available as well.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

^ 
Each vet charges a different amount for sonogram someone here has a vet that does it for $5 I think! :shocked: Most cost more.
Blood test is $7 thru Biotracking. 

Good thinking Liz! :thumb:


----------

